# Dawgs - Buffs game thread



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

It's time for us to step up and play to our abilities. I'll be the first to eat crow if I'm wrong, but I think we come out and play with a chip on our shoulder tonight. Lord knows we need to


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

My laptop crashed a while back so all I have is this desktop in another room.  I'll try and check in whenever time allows...  

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Are ya'll getting the game?? The guide says I would but its not on the channels...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

I've got Direct. It's on FSsouth for me. Channel 646 for me


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats goin on so far, thanks to fox sports I cant watch it


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Already missing tackles


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

How does a QB scramble around like a snake for what seems like 30 seconds and still run for a first down?  Nice.


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 2, 2010)

man this is killin me


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

mine says it would be on 9667 and 444 on dish...Neither is showing it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Embarrassing


----------



## schleylures (Oct 2, 2010)

go col.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Horrible


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 2, 2010)

Georgia sucks soooooooo bad!! This is to funny!! Im entitled to say this bec for the last 20min all my UGA fan buddies have called laughin at my Vols and how there game ended. Alls I can say is our record is STILL better than UGAs...im out.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

EVERYBODY runs that little dump to the left with success against us.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Luck boys! Time for a rebound!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang, 7-0 already .. Must be the thin air?


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 2, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> EVERYBODY runs that little dump to the left with success against us.



Yes and the Vols will do that to!  Don't that beat all.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Big play! Atta baby Boykin!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

At least Boykin still has his wheels


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

What?  Was that a TE he just threw to?  Will wonders never cease!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Why run Thomas between the tackles? He's an elusive, scat-style back. Get him on the edge!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Why run Thomas between the tackles? He's an elusive, scat-style back. Get him on the edge!



Again, I ask


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I've got Direct. It's on FSsouth for me. Channel 646 for me



Thanks for the channel info BlackSmoke - now I can suffer right along with ya...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Red Zone woes continue...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Thanks for the channel info BlackSmoke - now I can suffer right along with ya...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know why, but I had an inkling to put Aaron Murray and the Ga kicker on my Fantasy team....I may have made a mistake.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Good special teams play so far


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Not good for Stripling. Hope it's not too serious, but looks to be. He has a very bright future


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Emotional


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Emotional



Yep


----------



## boothy (Oct 2, 2010)

7-3 Colorado on top.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Our offense just isn't clicking. At all.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Why run Thomas between the tackles? He's an elusive, scat-style back. Get him on the edge!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does GA And Ga Tech still suck as bad as last week? or is it worse? lol


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Painful so far..


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

121 yards to 15?  Nice


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Well...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Looked like a fumble...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Looked like a fumble...



Me thinks so too.


----------



## boothy (Oct 2, 2010)

gonna be close


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

But didnt a CU guy get it back??


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought we got a new defensive coordinator? I'm starting to miss Willie...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

Likker..... I has some.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

What a dang catch!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

OH MY GOD! AJ GREEN IS BACK!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Gawd what a catch!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

NIIIIICCEEE!  It's good to see the big play for a change!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 2, 2010)

What a ya know. Not another 3


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome - that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Likker..... I has some.



I needs some...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Now we're picking it up some


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Missed a hold call there


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

AJ AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

THE best WR in the nation. Hands down.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> THE best WR in the nation. Hands down.



No doubt


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Somebody let the Dawgs out... bout time


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

So have we missed AJ???


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Blast Dish Network to eternal blazes, and fire!!!! It says UGA-v-Colorado, but it's shopwing the communist sport of soccer, or Villanova-v-William % Mary!!! What a way to take care of your customers


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Just posted on another thread:



irishleprechaun said:


> I don't think it is on dish due to contract issues.
> 
> You can watch it online at channelsurfing.net   Scroll down until you see the listing of ncaa games.  I am watching it and the UF/BAMA game at the same time...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

I am at least on Gamecast now @ ESPN.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Can Tech borrow AJ? Cause Stephen Hill cant catch a pass if you handed it to him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Just posted on another thread:



WOO HOOO!!!!  now it's a party!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> So have we missed AJ???



In short, Yes.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

I just changed over to the Game... little score change from when I last checked...lol.... guessing AJ jumped around and caught a few?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> I just changed over to the Game... little score change from when I last checked...lol.... guessing AJ jumped around and caught a few?



It'll be shown a time or two the next few weeks...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

LET'S GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Oct 2, 2010)

Let's see if two personal fouls are enough to keep Cuff out the game for a while.  No discipline at all on Cuff's part.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Dawgfan52 said:


> Let's see if two personal fouls are enough to keep Cuff out the game for a while.  No discipline at all on Cuff's part.



Good to see Richt all in his face too..


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

First half analysis, Adam?


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lots of Points left off the board there at the end... I am sure they will come out playing better 2nd half!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Blast Dish Network to eternal blazes, and fire!!!! It says UGA-v-Colorado, but it's shopwing the communist sport of soccer, or Villanova-v-William % Mary!!! What a way to take care of your customers *^*^$% $*&(& %^%)( *&*(& %%##!!!!!



Shoulda chose Direct TV


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok Dawgs! How does it feel to be leading the game at halftime? wooooohooooooo


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Im watching the game on channelsurfing.net


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Shoulda chose Direct TV



No doubt..."shoulda, coulda woulda."

Should checked my wife's bank account before I married her too.  30 years too late now ain't it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> First half analysis, Adam?



1st qtr was pitiful, other than a great KO return by Boykin. Colorado looked ready to run away with it.

2nd qtr started the same way, but changed in a hurry when we got AJ involved.

40 yd reverse, then a 30 yd run by King, then AJ's circus catch in the end zone.

Defense settled down, shut down CU. Got the ball back on a great punt return by Smith. AJ Green and 39 yds later we are holding the lead at 17-14.

Looked like a whole new team as soon as AJ got his hands on the ball.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

The only blemish at the end was a RARE missed FG attempt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> 1st qtr was pitiful, other than a great KO return by Boykin. Colorado looked ready to run away with it.
> 
> 2nd qtr started the same way, but changed in a hurry when we got AJ involved.
> 
> ...



Do you think that is a mental adjustment, or  more tangible?

BTW...I am watching it streaming on the web.  channelsurfing.net or something like that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Tide is up 10-0


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Tide is up 10-0



17-0


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> No doubt..."shoulda, coulda woulda."
> 
> Should checked my wife's bank account before I married her too.  30 years too late now ain't it.



My try asking for a refund...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Do you think that is a mental adjustment, or  more tangible?
> 
> BTW...I am watching it streaming on the web.  channelsurfing.net or something like that.



Both. He's electric and can take it to the house at any time. Then they have to account for him on every single play, opening up the running game and other receivers.

Not to mention his ridiculous catch was a HUGE shot in the arm.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Do you think that is a mental adjustment, or  more tangible?
> 
> BTW...I am watching it streaming on the web.  channelsurfing.net or something like that.



When you put a guy like AJ in the game, it requires the defense of the other team to have to adjust...he is a game changer.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Another big 'un from Mr. Gamechanger


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

A.j.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Got some steam building up now


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

CMR got a little of that "fire" y'all were all looking for tonight


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Marlon Brown! Twice 

Great pump by Murray there


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice to see him get another chance after the penalty robbed him of one!


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Richt is showing some anger in this one.  He was all in Murray's face on that last penalty.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Buck said:


> Richt is showing some anger in this one.  He was all in Murray's face on that last penalty.



yep. jumped all over Cuff earlier too


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> CMR got a little of that "fire" y'all were all looking for tonight



Im glad.....Where's it been?


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

Any of you guys got a score on this one?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Defense playing with a swagger now


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Defense playing with a swagger now



Well...maybe not 

24-14 now

About to be 24-21 soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2010)

david w. said:


> Any of you guys got a score on this one?



24-14 UGA, 3rd quarter


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Make that 24-22 after a 2-pt conversion.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2010)

man this is so frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

So with AJ not in they go right back to sending Thomas back up the middle?


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Kinda strange seeing Thomas in there after King was looking so good.

Sometimes I just scratch my head in times like this..


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 2, 2010)

guys i pull for the sec...but that was a catch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

That ones gonna cost UGA.


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cuff has no idea what is going on right now. Another personal foul!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That ones gonna cost UGA.



just did....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

It did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Dawgfan52 said:


> Cuff has no idea what is going on right now. Another personal foul!


 
3 personal fouls should equal some good long bench time.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Vance Cuff is killing us right now..


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a different team without AJ.  Caleb starts running well and they sit him on the bench?  Whatever happened to "keep doing it 'till they stop you"?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2010)

I give up...... we look like a JR. High team out there.


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Oct 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3 personal fouls should equal some good long bench time.



Richt doesn't see it that way.  Apparently the first 2 weren't enough?  Richt fails to see the impact these bad plays have until about Monday morning in the film room.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2010)

what is the score


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2010)

29-24 Colo.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

AJ just came running back out of the locker room according to a tweet from bulldogsblog


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> EVERYBODY runs that little dump to the left with success against us.



You said it!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

We're gettin gashed right now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2010)

How bout them dawgs....


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Oct 2, 2010)

I really hope Hamilton and Rambo step up soon and learn to tackle - I though they would be the strength of this defense but I am not seeing it.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 2, 2010)

score and time left


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope that comes back to haunt Colorado....I would have pooched punted it and made UGA drive the field...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I would have pooched punted it and made UGA drive the field...



Most definitely.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

1-4


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 2, 2010)

Ball game!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2010)

no disapline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Total melt down. I am wondering if this team will recover now.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm crushed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

Chalk one more up.


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

Bye Bye Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

The last time UGA was 1-4 was when??


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

I just knew we were fixing to win the game.....I can't believe it..


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tough loss!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

tcward said:


> Bye Bye Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No. Unless this is a complete and total wash on the season, Richt still gets another year. The season would have to go to a 2-9. IMHO


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought I heard them say Richt is there to stay for a little while.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Oct 2, 2010)

tcward said:


> Bye Bye Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Amen!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Blacksmoke is out back, banging his head against the patio.  At least that is where I am headed to.  I may just stop by the commode, and stick my head in there.


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

mcbuck said:


> no. Unless this is a complete and total wash on the season, richt still gets another year. The season would have to go to a 2-9. Imho



2-9 will happen!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow... shocker.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 2, 2010)

Fumble inside the 30 when you are driving to win the game.  About sums up UGA season to date.  I was thinking "down by 2, FG wins it, they move the ball from their own 35 down to Buffs 30...no way they lose this game".....wrong.  Ironic that it wasn't ealy fumbling the win away this week.


wow, just wow....


----------



## centerc (Oct 2, 2010)

Green out next sat


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

Well....it's official.....we suck.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2010)

centerc said:


> Green out next sat



Why is Green out next week?


----------



## schleylures (Oct 2, 2010)

season not total lost. Ya'll get to play Tech.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

*Waits for the 50 threads discussing the loss...


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Well....it's official.....we suck.



It has BEEN official.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> *Waits for the 50 threads discussing Richts replacement...



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

mcbuck said:


> the last time uga was 1-4 was when??



1990


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

tcward said:


> It has BEEN official.



At one time, I actually thought that we were going to WIN the ballgame....boy was I wrong.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Thanks.  I should've been more specific, lol.


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

:


----------



## gnarlyone (Oct 2, 2010)

*Lol*

Team of THUGS out of control.........And only 10 has been caught.


----------



## leroy (Oct 2, 2010)

see them flood the field and tear the goal post down


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

We use to be a good team........


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Why is Green out next week?



He is foregoing to the NFL!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

david w. said:


> We use to be a good team........



Makes me want Willie back


----------



## BSFR98 (Oct 2, 2010)

Never saw this comming during the summer!  Can anyone explain to me why caleb wasn't playing every down. He looked better than I have ever seen him.  Funny how we feel apart once AJ was cramping.
Not much else to say......more time in the woods now on saturdays.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 2, 2010)

leroy said:


> see them flood the field and tear the goal post down



They didn't tear them down... They just lowered them just in case.

Tough L dogs.  Don't let it kill your weekend.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lets all go get wasted! lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 2, 2010)

I figured out a gameplan for Tennessee this next week I think ill email it to Dooley. Here it is...put 11 defenders on AJ...GUARANTEED WIN!!! AHAHAHA


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Lets all go get wasted! lol



Sounds like a plan...


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

I remember the good ole years.David pollack and David greene.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> I figured out a gameplan for Tennessee this next week I think ill email it to Dooley. Here it is...put 11 defenders on AJ...GUARANTEED WIN!!! AHAHAHA



Your lucky to have AJ, If I was him I would be transferring...LOL


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 2, 2010)

david w. said:


> I remember the good ole years.David pollack and David greene.



and Herchel


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 2, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Your lucky to have AJ, If I was him I would be transferring...LOL



Ha..Im a UT fan. We have more than one player on offense. Gah I hope we win this next saturday!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 2, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Lets all go get wasted! lol


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha..Im a UT fan. We have more than one player on offense. Gah I hope we win this next saturday!



Nothing against the Dawgs but I dont think UT will have to much of a problem..lol


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


>


----------



## david w. (Oct 2, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> and Herchel


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha..Im a UT fan. We have more than one player on offense. Gah I hope we win this next saturday!



Did you really say you hope?Good lord you have no cofidence in your team  Go DAWGS


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> Did you really say you hope?Good lord you have no cofidence in your team  Go DAWGS



Do you have confidence in the Dawgs??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure do. Every week


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 2, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> Did you really say you hope?Good lord you have no cofidence in your team  Go DAWGS



I just say "hope they win" bec believe me ima run some smack talk ALL freakin week to my pals that are dawg fans!! And I plan on bein able to talk smack for another year just like this past year ha! Oh I believe in my vols yes sir!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2010)

It's probably not too late for you UGA and GT fans to switch to Ga State.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2010)

fairhope said:


> It's probably not too late for you UGA and GT fans to switch to Ga State.


 
Oh no you jis' di'in.......


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

fairhope said:


> It's probably not too late for you UGA and GT fans to switch to Ga State.



 Good offer but I have to pass!


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2010)

fairhope said:


> It's probably not too late for you UGA and GT fans to switch to Ga State.



Yeah, it is bad and the dawgs are awful, but times will be better---just like you guys! Hasn't been that long ago that you were losing to the likes of  La Monroe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

fairhope said:


> It's probably not too late for you UGA and GT fans to switch to Ga State.



Now that u mention it, I do have a nephew playin at GSU!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now that u mention it, I do have a nephew playin at GSU!!



GSU?

Now would that be Georgia State University or Georgia Southern University? 

Of course it could be Grambling State University as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> GSU?
> 
> Now would that be Georgia State University or Georgia Southern University?
> 
> Of course it could be Grambling State University as well.



Southern ya idjit!!


Just be glad Tennasty can't count. . .


Congrats on another win!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Southern ya *idjit!!*



Personal Attack!!!

Hold on a minute while I report you to the moderators... 

PS. You'll never see coozie again after this.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 3, 2010)

It has worked for me so far this year. Go Tenn, Wow Dawgs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> I just say "hope they win" bec believe me ima run some smack talk ALL freakin week to my pals that are dawg fans!! And I plan on bein able to talk smack for another year just like this past year ha! Oh I believe in my vols yes sir!!



I wouldn't talk too much smack bout the: UAB OT, can't count to eleven, 2-3, choke in Red Stick,  Vols.  Not just yet anyway.  The only reason the Vols are one game better than the Dawgs, is because they have played one more patsy  than the Dawegs did.  Both teams could wind up 3-8 this year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2010)

I was really pulling for UGA in this one, it's the SEC pride thing.  No we run the risk of that used Jockstarp dude using this as an example of how weak the SEC is.


----------

